# Irregular Periods, IBS Symptoms & FRUSTRATION!



## magicfish (Dec 9, 2009)

Over the last three years i noticed my IBS symptoms appear, my periods became irregular and i was diagnosed with Vasovagal syncope (blacking out due to low blood pressure) (bit of a mouth full)I recently underwent a laperoscopy to check my ovaries etc.. for any gynaecological pain that could be the pain i was suffering (this came back negative). Before that i had two scans, an internal ultrasound and an ultrasound, they found cysts on my ovaries, small ones but my hormones didnt add up to me being diagnosed with polycystic ovaries. I was then referred to a bowel specialist who is completing a colonoscopy and Upper GI endoscopy on tuesday next week.My periods are still irregular and i havent got a clue why, i eat healthily and drink plenty of water, recently i lost about 1 stone due to stress and just not knowng, but a main symptom for me has been nausea (so this hasnt helped).This however stil does not add up to why my periods have been so irregular and lasting 1 day for three years?Im so confused and just wondered if anyone else has any of the same symptoms or problems? It just feels as if my periods have been abandoned by Drs now as they havent got anymore answers.=(


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think there are some women where they never find some specific reason for periods being irregular.Stress alone can do that and if you stress out about the periods being irregular and that makes them more irregular you could end up in a pretty vicious cycle.If your IBS symptom stress you out (either mentally or the physical stress of pain and nausea and all that), that alone can make your periods irregular.http://www.womentowomen.com/menstruation/i...larperiods.aspx lists some reasons, some you might be able to do something about as they are lifestyle issues.Losing a bunch of weight can make things irregular in the short run (if your body thinks you are starving too much it can shut the periods down as there isn't enough food to sustain a pregnancy).


----------

